# Makushi, Lincoln



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

A lovely little coffee shop on Steep Hill. Situated in one of the ancient buildings about half way down the hill it is a coffee shop with plenty of character - plus an Arduino Mythos, an Ek43, and a shiny looking La Marzocco machine. Serving their own roasted beans (I didn't get chance to find out exactly what they were as they were busy at the counter at the time of our visit) and producing a couple of excellent flat whites accompanied by a yummy chocolate brownie and chunky flapjack. The brunch menu looked toemting too.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Lots of things to read (and some board games to play).


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Back here again today - it's called Basecamp now. It was great. Perfectly decent flat whites and delicious home-made style cakes. Yum!


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

I keep meaning to go back to Lincoln, I last visited 3 years ago.

@MildredM I spotted this place on instagram:

http://www.risingcafe.co.uk/lincoln/

Any good?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Grimley said:


> I keep meaning to go back to Lincoln, I last visited 3 years ago.
> 
> @MildredM I spotted this place on instagram:
> 
> ...


Looks good. We will go road test it next time we are in Lincoln









Basecamp was lovely. I would happily go to Lincoln just to go there and have a mooch around the historic area at the top of Steep Hill


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

I have done that. Lincoln Xmas market is supposed to be one of the best in the UK so I may pay a visit then.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

This place changed its name to Basecamp (in relation to its position on Steep Hill) a while ago. But don't try looking for it now because it has closed. Still got the LM on the counter and I think I spied a roaster on the first floor. Still plenty of food shops in Uphill Lincoln, just about every other shop is food related, with a good few coffee shops - or, rather, tea rooms, lots of pretty china and 3 tier cake stands. Being a touristy area I expect that is the kind of thing that is likely to be more profitable.


----------

